# Using the iPad as an eReader?



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anyone have an iPad and if so, do you also use it as your eReader?  I have the Kindle 3, but considering getting an iPad so that I have the flexibility to be able to check email, watch movies, listen to music, work on documents, etc. all on one device.  I've heard the iPad is not that easy to read books on? I would consider the Fire, but I'm seeing mixed reviews and thought maybe I should wait until some of the bugs are worked out.

Thanks in advance for your input!

Cyndi


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

That is all I have had to read on for some time, iPad2, and its not bad at all except for some eye strain if I read too much in a day. Have not had a Kindle until today, got a Touch, and have yet to read on it, a present for my wife but I'm sure I will be doing a little reading on it. So I can't compare the 2 as an ereader but I do love the iPad for the other things it can do. If I find I like reading on the Touch and the wife does too I'm sure I will be getting another Touch. Don't know how my wife is going to like ereading as she has never done it only paper books.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I love my iPad 2 but it's not an e reader. To big and heavy for me to read for long on it I always pull out my kindle when I want to read.


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

stevej said:


> That is all I have had to read on for some time, iPad2, and its not bad at all except for some eye strain if I read too much in a day. Have not had a Kindle until today, got a Touch, and have yet to read on it, a present for my wife but I'm sure I will be doing a little reading on it. So I can't compare the 2 as an ereader but I do love the iPad for the other things it can do. If I find I like reading on the Touch and the wife does too I'm sure I will be getting another Touch. Don't know how my wife is going to like ereading as she has never done it only paper books.


I found a great article: http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20009738-1/kindle-vs-nook-vs-ipad-which-e-book-reader-should-you-buy/

Now I'm wondering if it's hard to read on an iPad, is it hard to read on the new Kindle Fire since it doesn't have the e-ink like the older Kindles?


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

That depends on if you get eye strain or not, it varies from person to person.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the ipad 2 and K3. Surprisingly I found reading on the ipad to be fine and can read for hours. With my iphone I can't read on it due to the smallness of the screen. I experimented around with the setting until I found what works best for me. I use the sepia setting and adjust the lighting and font size and type. During the summer or if I am in the car in direct light I find the Kindle better due to the glare.  I just got the Fire and while it is great for reading, I am taking it back. I find the weight, while the same as the ipad, the 7 inch size is too hard to hold for any length of time (plus it is developing some issues which I just don't want to deal with). I love the 7 inch size but.........  As a last note, I have gotten a Samsung Galaxy player 5.0 which seem to combine all the good qualities of the ipad and kindle combined. Love the 5 inch size for reading, watching movies etc. It is right at the edge of too small and too bulky and heavy to carry when out and about.  You can see the difference in size by looking at the photos on the amazon listing between it and the iphone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KozysMom said:


> Does anyone have an iPad and if so, do you also use it as your eReader? I have the Kindle 3, but considering getting an iPad so that I have the flexibility to be able to check email, watch movies, listen to music, work on documents, etc. all on one device. I've heard the iPad is not that easy to read books on? I would consider the Fire, but I'm seeing mixed reviews and thought maybe I should wait until some of the bugs are worked out.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!
> 
> Cyndi


I can read on the iPad (I have an iPad1) fine, I don't get eyestrain. If I can only take one device somewhere, and I'm going to want to check email, etc, I'll take the iPad. However, if all I want to do is read, the Kindle's ligthness and longer battery life, as well as ease of reading in sunshine make it a winner.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The problem I have with reading on my iPad is that the screen is just a little to big for my tastes for reading a book - it's just too much text on the screen at once.  I did read the majority of one book on it, using the Kindle app, and I used it in landscape mode with two columns, so that made it more manageable, but not enjoyable enough that I've ever tried it again.  

Reading on the Fire is something else entirely.  I love the 7" screen size (and wish eInk came in that 7" size), and I can read with no problems when I have it in night mode (white text on black background - for ePubs I use the Aldiko reading app where I can customize the colors and use a darkish gray on black which is even easier on the eyes).  So I'm reading on the Fire more that I'd expected to.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

One thing that I like about reading on my iPad is that the screen is about the size of a hardcover book or trade paperback. This means that "turning a page" is actually turning a page as opposed to a portion of a page or a range of place markers.


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

I do have an iPad, and have read many articles and a few books with it. You must remember firstly, that the iPad (or the Fire, for that matter) is not a full-on eReader. The experience of reading on the LED display is preferable to few. However, it seems to me that the pros of the videos, web browsing, email, etc. indeed outweigh the cons. Also remember that the Fire runs on a highly edited version of Android, which is always glitchy, buggy, and over a not-so-seamless experience. This is why the iPad is the clear winner. (other than the price, of course.)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I read on both my kindle and iPad. I use the iPad at night with the lights off in bed, and the kindle during the day usually. I don't have any eyes train issues, although when I'm tired the size of the iPad can weigh on me.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an iPad and kindles and prefer my kindles for reading. I read one book on my iPad and couldn't wait to finish it. Like Meemo said, the iPad is too big to "feel" like I'm reading a book. With the kindles I still get the feeling that I'm reading a book because of their size. It's just a matter of preference really.


----------



## Moony (May 30, 2010)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (similar to an Ipad except it runs on Android). I definitely prefer my Kindle for heavy duty reading. I agree that the tablet tends to be too heavy, bulky, and much larger than a book to read comfortably for extended periods of time. I like the portability of my Kindle as well (I have a Kindle 2).


----------



## dingster1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have both. I get eyestrain from reading on my iPad if I do it for any length of time. But then I'm blind as a bat also


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I have an iPad and it works quite well as an eReader. Also the fact that if I need to check eMail or something like that its right there. But I only have an iPad 1 so I don't know if the iPad 2 is better or worse for reading (I'm assuming the same or better). Overall I prefer it because I like to keep my handy devices well handy (for example using a kindle to read and iPad for random things, it loses the conventionality because you have to carry more with you on the go).


----------



## Richard Justin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have both an iPad and an older (generation 2) Kindle.  Your own milage will vary, but here is my own take on differences between the two:

In general, I prefer the reading experience on the iPad.  I like the brighter screen.  The physical experience is a bit closer to reading a good, with the heft of the device and the way pages are turned.  Plus, you have a choice of various reader apps if you don't like the default iBooks.  I also find it easier to work with a larger library on the iPad.  You also have the benefit of doing all the other things an iPad can do that a Kindle (Fire excluded of course) cannot.

That being said, there are a couple of situations where an e-ink reader shines.  The first is in bright light.  An iPad at the beach is a frustrating experience.  The second is weight.  A kindle is much lighter and easier to tote around.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I definitely prefer to read on my Kindle v. my iPad.  That being said, there have been times when I have traveled and only taken my iPad with me (I use the Kindle app for the iPad).  But as a general rule, when I sit down to read, I grab my Kindle.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Since I have both an iPad and a Kindle, I usually choose the Kindle for book reading. But if I had to own just one, I would definitely choose the iPad


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have an iPad 2 and a Kindle 3 (and had a K1 and K2 before it), and an iPhone 4s as well.

My K3 really only gets used to read novels for 30-60 minutes before sleeping.  My iPhone and iPad get used more often, and I'm not sure I'd buy another e-ink device if my K3 died as I don't have issues reading on the iPad (took only it on a 10 day trip recently).

My normal (i.e. not traveling) reading habits are as follows:

iPad 2: Read newspapers, magazines and PDFs of research articles.  Sometimes read some novels in the Kindle app around the house.

iPhone 4s:  My on the go e-reader.  Read news apps and Kindle books.  Wouldn't want to do very long term reading on it with the small screen, but it's fine for th 30-60 minutes here or there when stuck in a waiting room etc.  It's always in my pants pocket, where as I seldom carry my iPad or Kindle around.

Kindle 3:  Read novels on it in bed most every day before sleeping.  Occasionally read on it in the house at other times.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Kindle Toych and the iPad2. I read on the iPad occasionly but prefer the Kindle for reading books. I'm on a computer all day at work and if I come home and start reading on the iPad to much my eyes get to tired. Also the weight of the Kindle is easier to read on for me.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Meemo,
You mentioned wishing there was a 7 inch eInk screen.  I just recently bought a slightly used Sony PRS 950 Touch Daily Edition from last year on eBay and the screen is the perfect 7 inch size.  I still have my Kindle DX Graphite, but the Sony 950 is much better for my reading. The Sony Touch screen is more accurate than the new Kindle Touch. Love the way I can make the print margins go all the way to the edge of the screen.  Always found the 6 inch and 5 inch screens eInk readers just way too small.  Too bad that Sony didn't continue with their 7 inch reader this year.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that Sony 950 - I think I still have a saved search for it on eBay.  I guess it didn't catch on (or Sony had to do a drawdown since they're still lagging the fight as far as sales go).  But it's a lovely reader - I saw one at the Sony store at the outlet mall and really liked it, especially when I could actually pick it up and hold it.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The prices on the Sony 950 Daily Edition have stayed pretty high on eBay.  I got the bid for $172.50 a few weeks ago.  Feel fortunate with that price because it was the first of five 950's that evening up for sale and it was only six months old. Most of the others went for over $225.  It also fits perfectly in my Kindle2 Oberon cover.  Happy dance!  

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread.  On topic: I can't stand to use my iPad for reading more than a few paragraphs.  Drives me crazy just like trying to read a lot on my computer.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats - that's a great price!  And it's always nice when we can "repurpose" our Oberons, isn't it?  My Nook Color is in my K2 cover (which had velcro).


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I prefer reading on my ereaders, kindle or nook. I find the iPad awkward to told and I have noticed some eye strain. I read in with the black screen and white letters, that helps a lot, but overall I prefer the ereader for lo term reading.


----------



## jcpilley (Jan 18, 2012)

I usually only read for 1 - 2 hour intervals, so eye strain isn't a big deal with my iPad 2. I will say that a disadvantage of the iPad 2 is that there are other distractions considering everything it can do, but I enjoy reading on it.


----------



## urbangold (Jan 17, 2012)

I have an IPad 1 and have a Kindle application on it.  I'm very happy with it, use it daily, and like the fact that I have everything I need, (applications, ebooks, email, web, eBay, etc), on one device.


----------

